# Futterbericht



## Maurizio (16. Aug. 2006)

Moin Leute!

Mittlerweile habe ich das Koi-Power Basis, Takazumi Grower und Koi-Balance ausprobiert.

Das Koi-Power Basis ist in meinen Augen ein sehr gutes Koifutter ! Davon habe ich bis jetzt 6kg verfüttert. Die Koi haben sehr stark glänzende Farben bekommen und sind prächtig gewachsen  .

Mit dem Takazumi Grower bin ich mehr als zufrieden. Die Koi haben sich gut entwickelt und auch die Farben blieben sehr kräftig und glänzend.

Aber das Koi-Balance wollte meine Koi überhaupt nicht fressen, sie haben es sogar wieder ausgespuckt wenn mit dem Koi-Power auch Koi-Balance ins Maul gelang :? . Dann musste ich auch feststellen das mein Wasser milchig trüb wurde und die Koi sehr viel mehr Kot ausgeschieden haben als bei den anderen Futtersorten. Ich habe noch nicht mal 5 Hände von dem Futter verfüttern können.

Jetzt bin ich gerade am Koi-Power Premium und Koi Discount High Growth testen. Da ich es erst seit einigen tagen teste kann ich noch nicht viel zu den Sorten sagen. Aber es wird bis jetzt sehr gerne angenommen  .

Demnächst bekomme ich noch Futterproben (500g) von Geo-Balance, Yamato Nishiki , Fujizakura Nishiki.

Werde weiter Berichten  .


P.S.: Wieviel KG Futter füttert ihr so in einer Saison?

Also ich füttere wirklich nicht viel, aber ich habe bis jetzt schon fast 10Kg Futter verbraucht, scheint mir viel. Aber ich füttere nicht mehr wie in 3-5 Minuten gefressen wird und 2-4 mal am Tag. Wobei bei 20°C die Koi sehr stark den Appetit verlieren und ich deshalb z.Z nur einmal am Tag füttere.


----------



## Friedhelm (16. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Futterbericht*

Hallo Maurizio,
die Futtermenge richtet sich nach Zahl und Größe der Tiere.
Auf ca 25 kg Fische im Teich verfüttere ich ca 25-30 kg Futter pro Saison.
Faustregeln gibts auch - z.B. 2-3% des Fischgewichts täglich in der Hauptfütterungszeit. Ohne Bezugsgröße (kg Fische) kommst du einem solchen Vergleich nicht weiter.
Die Fische kommen natürlich nicht auf die Waage - dafür gibts Tabellen, die das Gewicht bezogen auf die Größe eines Koi darstellen.


----------



## Kermit (14. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Futterbericht*

Hallo Friedhelm & Kollegen ! 

Ich bin ein Neuling mit Teich und Kois und füttere zur Zeit pro Tag 1-2 Handvoll "Premium Sticks für Teichfische" von "Futternapf GmbH". Das fressen meine Kois gerne und binnen 1-2 Minuten.  

Meine Fische (siehe Bild) : 
1 Koi á ca. 40 cm
2 Koi á ca. 30 cm
2 Koi á ca. 20 cm

Im moment scheinen die Fische sehr hungrig zu sein und zupfen sich die Algen von der Teichrandfolie. Nachdem ich den Teich nach einigen Mühen auf eine vertretbare Algenmenge und klares Wasser gebracht habe, möchte ich die Fische natürlich weder unter- noch überfüttern.

Meine Fragen daher : Wollen die sich vielleicht "Speck für den Winter" anfressen ? Wo bitte gibt es diese "Zaubertabelle" für die Futtermengenberechnung ? Sollte ich auch anderes füttern, wie z.B. Kartoffeln, Brot, Salat ???  

Ach so : Der ganz große Koi hat vor kurzem eine kleine Kröte (!) geschluckt, die ich ihm zum Schutz vor unserem Dackel versehentlich direkt vor die __ Nase geworfen hatte ...  Fressen Kois gerne Tiere ? Wenn ja, was ? 

Herzlichen Dank für Deine / Eure Antworten !!!

Viele Platsch-Grüße
Kermit


----------



## Thorsten (14. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Futterbericht*

Hi Kermit,

dein Futter kenne ich nicht. 

Das deine Koi alles ruck-zuck weg futtern ist kein Wunder, dass machen die immer
egal um welches Futter es sich handelt. 

Du solltest darauf achten, dass deine Koi sich für den Winter genügend Fettreserven anfuttern.

Wichtig ist also nicht die Firma/Hersteller, sondern die Inhaltsstoffe.

Hier mal ein Thread wo Du schon einiges über das richtige Futter und Leckerli erfahren kannst.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (15. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Futterbericht*

Hi Kermit,

ich hab zwar keine Koi, aber letztes Jahr einen normalen Spiegler im Teich gehabt. Als Lebendfutter war der ganz verrückt nach schönen leckeren Regenwürmern (die haben eh fast alle Fische zum fressen gern - sind eiweißhaltig, wenig Fett und Ballaststoffe im Darminhalt). Bei Karpfen können es ruhig schon richtig dicke sein. Daneben fraß er sehr gerne Frolic.

MfG Frank


----------



## Kermit (15. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Futterbericht*

Moin Frank,

nachdem ich erstmal herzhaft gelacht habe, warf ich sogleich mal ein paar Brocken Hundefutter (ähnlich Frolic) ins Wasser. Die Begeisterung der Koi´s hielt sich aber arg in Grenzen und ich hab´s doch lieber an den hektisch-gierig nebenstehenden Dackel verfüttert.  

Regenwürmer haben wir massenhaft. Werde es am frühen morgen mal testen.

Herzlichen Dank für Deine Antwort &
beste Platsch-Grüße

Kermit


----------

